# 320 Gallon aquarium info needed



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I might buy a 320 gallon aquarium. But is is tank only, no stand, etc.

Where, what, how do i build or buy a stand for something this size?

What kind of filter setup will be needed? I am assuming emperor 400's ant going to cut it.

Anything special with medium to large size tanks that i need to know about? like hidden costs, etc.?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Stands are very easy to build, you can make your own plan or find one on the internet. As for filters you need a wet/dry. I would you 2 smaller wet/dry or you can use 1 big one. Check out supernates diy wet/dry plan.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah you can also build yourself these filters too if you are mechanically inclined a bit... this should save some $ for yah as well. As for teh stand... grab yourself some tools and of to the work shop you go with some good quality wood.....dont forget teh finish


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heating may get expencive too(just the electric bill and the cost to buy the heaters),at 3 watts per gallon thats 960 watts!!!


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey guys, I will be honest about this, I know NOTHING of building stands. I am not a carpenter type person and never built one before. Can I buy one thats "certified" for this size aquarium?

As far as wet/dry filters, do you have to drill holes in the aquarium or anything? I never set one of those up either. I saw some wet/drys on ebay for about $200 each.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You should build the stand. If you buy one it will be about $1200. Unless you got that kinda of money to spend.

As for the wet/dry, you can get overflows build in your tank. There is no drilling for wet/dry filter. Those wet/drys on ebay are not big enough to filter you tank. I have a 52 gallon filter for my 220g. You don't need one as big as mine but a veryly large one.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Where do you live I can have a stand made for like $350.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Mad,

I live in St. Louis, Missouri, and you?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Where do you live I can have a stand made for like $350.


funny as it sounds any local carpenter can frame up a stand out of 2x4's.(explaining what you need it for is a different story) all you really need to do is make a big frame that is made the right size then put a large piece of plywood on top. then you can then nail pieces of paneling to the sides or put doors on it. 
here are some links:
site #1

site #2

site #3

site #4

site #5

I would make one like in this picture (site #5), only more support in the middle, kind of like two of those in a row to make one long one with 3 or more middle supports.hope this helps


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Where do you live I can have a stand made for like $350.


I was refering to tenecor prices and other big manufactures. I never thought of paying a carpenter. I just build my own for my 75g. Also I live in Alaska. Nothing is cheap here!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

that info was mostly for ezlife who wanted an afordable stand for a 320 gallon tank


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Lets go back to drilling the holes in the tank. Mpower, are you saying that you don't have to drill a hole inthe bottom of the tank to get the overflow tower in? I was thinking that it was a neccesity. what about them overflow walls?

-BSM


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

MPower, NItro, thanks for the replies! those diagrams and sites help a lot.

yesterday i called the guy that had the ad in the paper for the 320 but still havnt heard back so i will try again tommorow. Hopfeully he still has it for sale.

It is a plexiglass/acrylic 320 for $200 bucks. I figure thats a bargain and i will get it. I dont know aobut the condition of it or anything through.

As far as the wet/dry systems, if i get 2 of them working in conjunction, i do NOT have to drill holes right? i dont understand about the overflow, etc.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

make sure you measure it first to make sure its really a 320 gallon, some people give false numbers.
enter the measurements into the tank caculator to get the gallons. if its really a 320 you could turn around and resell it for at least double that in one of the buy and sell sections.

tank caculator


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I think the guy sold the 320 already cause the ad is gone and he didnt return my calls. OH well wait for next opportunity. Thanks for the replies


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

That sucks, but there will be more opportunities.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That was a good deal. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

If you want to be Gheto or dont care, get some cinder blocks and stack them up, and if you want, bolt some wood to the side and paint it and your done.
Cheep, but kidna ulgy.
or put a big cloth or cloths over it, black or white or some colour you like.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

If you were in cali I would charge you 200 bucks for a stand you would help design. Oh yeah and your help. But there is a lot of information out there. I would definately get some help on this one, make sure every cut is where you want it. 320 gallons is a lot to be on the floor.

Good Luck


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I think Bob, has the answer for someone who "cant do it yourself" lol. That is a brillant idea! seriously.

get some of those curtains or bedding drape thingys and have it look like a buffet table at a banquet or something, lol.

gargoyle; yeah its too bad i am not in cali, thanks 

Im going to keep my eyes peeled for another good deal. wish me luck


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ezlife said:


> I think Bob, has the answer for someone who "cant do it yourself" lol. That is a brillant idea! seriously.
> 
> get some of those curtains or bedding drape thingys and have it look like a buffet table at a banquet or something, lol.
> 
> ...


 Yup, thanks,
Thats what i am doing with my 360 gal tank i am building







Bricks







and table cloth


----------

